# My husbands new leggy red head!!



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi everyone. I came to the forum a while back to ask for advice on whether to go for girl/boy vizsla. anyway we opted for a little girl, Ruby (did want to call her Bree (as in Van Der Kamp) but thought I would get fed up trying to explain the red haired connection!!). Shes 10 weeks old and just wonderful (well maybe not wonderful at 3am when shes whining and, I swear, having a conversation with herself in two different voices!!) My husband has really taken to her, maybe I should start to feel jealous as he dashes straight for her rather than me when he comes home from work!! 

Shes taken to the crate ok but we are struggling with potty training, although to be fair its probably us not her. 

Was just wondering where everyone is located? Seems like a lot in the US? (haha this is where someone tells me this is a US site and to find one of my own in the UK!). We live in a village in yorkshire. 

Hopefully will be able to figure out how to upload a pic of her soon ......................!


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi June,

I am sat at home as I type wit a 9 1/2 wk old girl myself, Peanut, fast asleep in her crate (pics on another thread). Am in Warrington near liverpool and manchester. Quite a few on here in the UK and it is a great source of information for sure.

I am having the same problems as yourself, missing potty signals from time to time and whining at night in her crate. She is however getting used to it and we had a better night last night, thankfully had some sleep!!!

I have started to place her in the crate whulst asleep during the day and closing the door. This seems to be helping her as last night at 11.15 she walked into her crate and went to sleep 
It lasted for an hour and then the whining started but not for long. I amstarting to love the world in the early morning !!!


As for posting pics I use photbucket and just copy and paste a ling into the threads, works fine.


Love to se some pics of her, how big/heavy is she??

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

June, 
Welcome to the site and the world of the Vizsla, your life will change now....for the better of course. She will put a smile on your face like no other.
Congrats on your new addition.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Congrats on the new "girl". 
He'll become a little less enamored of her when he has to chase her for his socks one morning, or she runs around the house with his undergarments when company is over. ;D

UK,US Canada, New Zealand, Australia.The dogs don't know what country they're in, and that's all that's important.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Just so you'll know, this is not a US site. The administrator, Calum, is in Scotland so I guess that makes it a UK site. Thanks, Calum, for allowing us Yanks to participate!!! ;D


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I am in Newfoundland , Canada, . Not too many V's here!! That is a positive about the internet!! Doesn't matter where we are from. We all have V's in common.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

HI FROM THE S/W OF ENGLAND, YOUR IN FOR THE ROLLER COASTER RIDE OF YOUR LIFE!!!! PUDEY IS 18WKS AND SHE PUTS A SMILE ON MY FACE EVERYDAY!!! HAVE FUN THEY RE NOT SMALL FOR LONG.
CLAIRE


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, vizslas are truly global!! Everyone seems friendly, thanks for your replies. Ruby is almost 10 weeks now and has grown a lot in a week. She is on the small side though, she was definitely the smallest of her litter (we had the pick of them all so didnt get landed with the runt!). Potty training getting better, hardly any indoor poos now. still a few wees though. she slept through on friday night and i went to check on her at 6am - just in case! takes me back to when my sons were babies. 
Graham thanks for the tip on uploading, will get round to it soon. Dont have many nice pics though - just lots of the kids with a ginger streak across the screen as she wont sit still. 

Anyone any tips on training? thats one thing ive been a bit slack on!
June


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi June we are in Sheffield South Yorkshire !! Were abouts in Yorkshire are you from, would be great to meet another V owner
Scooby is now 9 mths and doing great, a real star fits in well on the ginger side hubby and 2 boys are ginger so its me that's the odd one out.
I'm just off to dog class now he's doing really well, I'd say start now with the simple stuff, when you see ruby going to lay down say 'down' and same for sitting just so she associates the action with the words, and when out keep calling her to you, my neighbours must have thought i was mad when we first got scooby I used to kneel down with arms spread out shouting him to me, and he used to come dashing over for a love, ah bless !


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

We are in a village just north of Leeds, close to Wetherby. hubby is hoping to get on an HPR course shortly. shes pretty good at sitting but shes only a baby so my expectations maybe should be lowered! yes i think our neighbours think we're mad putting her out in the garden at 3am for a wee! Im sure Ive seen links to events for vizslas (amber ramble possibly) there seem to be lots of breeders around lincolnshire which is where we got ruby from.


----------



## Kasey71209 (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow!! I can't believe how many different countries are on this forum! ;D 

Vizslas and their owners are truly one of a kind! I'm in Orlando, Florida and there aren't very many places in the US where Vizslas are bred. People either know the dog you're walking and absolutely adore him and will talk to you for hours about it or they're amazed at the gorgeous eyes and color of the coat and go on and on about how they've never seen a dog like this before. I never realized just how rare their breed really is..but one things for sure it gives a whole new meaning to who knows their dogs lol


----------

